# What do you guys think about ...



## EugeneS (Apr 3, 2002)

... an M3, 11/2001 production date? 

I am too tired of waiting for a ZHP, I put a deposit in mid March and there is no production number yet.  So I am started to think about getting a low mileage M3 instead. There is a very nice car for sale, but the engine problem is a big concern of mine. 

Please give me some advices on what to look for and what to pay attention at.

Thanks,

Eugene


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Do you know more about the car? Has the car had the engine replaced or the recall service? It will have the extended waranty in any case. Are you buying it from an individual or from a dealer?

When I bought my M3, I put a deposit down in January, 02, got a production date in May and picked up the car in July. I don't know what the wait is for the ZHP though. What dealer are you talking to?


----------



## EugeneS (Apr 3, 2002)

That car is for sale by a private party. It has the 100K miles warranty on the engine, however nothing was done to it in order to address the problem. The guy told me that his mechanic told him not to do anything for now, according to him the car runs and sounds great. I am going to take a look at it on Sunday.

I placed an order for a ZHP in March in Sterling... nothing about the production date so far. Also, I stopped by Passport today and they told me if I order a car now, I can get it by the end of August or in the beginning of September.

I like M3 a lot, but I am kind of afraid of that engine issue


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The service recall that BMW has right now will have them pull the pan, replace the oil pump and check the bearings for damage. If the owner got a notice on this, it needs to be done. I don't think it's a matter of someone deciding not to have it done. If the production of this car was before the production change that caused the problem, then it should be ok. Here's the link to the message put on the board by BMW NA.

Vatkens message on the recall.


----------



## JBM3 (May 24, 2003)

SteveT said:


> *The service recall that BMW has right now will have them pull the pan, replace the oil pump and check the bearings for damage. If the owner got a notice on this, it needs to be done. I don't think it's a matter of someone deciding not to have it done. If the production of this car was before the production change that caused the problem, then it should be ok. Here's the link to the message put on the board by BMW NA.
> 
> Vatkens message on the recall. *


Wrong on a couple counts there. #1...they dont check the bearings, they replaced them with a prematched set. They inspect the crankshaft for damage, but if there's no damage to the old bearings then there will be no damage to the crank. #2...it is the owners choice, however BMW will likely begin to refuse warranty engine replacements at some (near) future date. Lawsuits will ensue over whether the service was mandatory (it's not a recall but it is within the realm of "necessary preventative maintenance" a'la an oil change). Suits will boil down to BMW being required to prove that an owner received proper notice and had, within a court or jury's view, sufficient opportunity to have the service perfomed.

As for whether to buy one, I'd be most comfortable with either a replaced engine or one that had not yet had the service. A replaced engine (if it was replaced after 11/02) will have a miniscule chance of problems since the root cause was identified and corrected (at that point). If the engine has not blown, and not had the service performed, have it performed as a condition of sale and make the owner/dealer show you the old bearings (they have 48 hours to send them to BMW so they can show you). If the bearings are clean and unscored - bingo! good motor! If they are scored, then only buy the car if BMW agrees to replace the engine.

There has been at least one instance of BMW refusing to replace a motor from which bad bearings were removed with significant damage apparent. So I would be a little wary.

Oh yeah - If, like me, the original owner took pictures of the bearings as proof that they came out clean and the engine was undamaged, then go for it.

GL!


----------



## EugeneS (Apr 3, 2002)

Thank you guys for the replies.

I took it for a spin yesterday... the car is spotless. I am in love  and I am going to buy it... oh it got less then 2500 miles on it.


----------

